# venom lipos



## 4ThePinkRacing

well iam sorry to do this but iam very unhappy with venom and they are not backing there lipos

i got a 3800 pack about now 2 months ago .. i raced it .. and in this time i noticed my times droped off 2 to 5 tenths of a sec .. in the racing i do that is a mile .. big time losing . 

so i wrote them and they stated its normal iam like not for me .. and they wont replace as i feel pack is worthless 

i for one mr venom well never buy another pack of yours .. very very unhapppy and very poor coustmer service ... 

so as they say buyer beware .. beware of venoms some may say never had issues thats good glad for you .. but i had issue and they did nothing ..


----------



## ScottH

Not defending Venom batteries at all here. I personally think thier products are junk, but that is another matter.

One thing you cannot expect a battery manufacturer to do is guarantee a lap time. If the battery has no physical defects, will charge and discharge as they say it will, to whatever capacity it is labled. That is about as far as thier product liability is going to go.

I have bought a couple of their hump receiver packs, NiMh and they are junk. Very short lifespan, do not come up to capacity after very few cycles. Subpar at best.

Best bet is to stay away from thier products and to buy from proven battery sources.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing

yep for sure on stay away .. and for the lap times i used that to see the pack go south ...

it wont keep the punch that i guess iam use to from other packs .. 

iam sure probley only a few lipo makers and they relabel for each company and each company has its own standards for specs on what the cells should do .. 

guess venom is low standards .. o will one lost customer .. here ..


----------



## skinner

Sorry to hear. I've owned few venom lipos and few worked great and few didn't....


----------



## King Dork

Sorry to hear that as well. I bought 2 Venom 3800mah 35c lipos last season to run in my T4 in our Stock Truck class and I love them. My truck was just as punchy and fast as any others in the class. Also bought a Venom 5000mah 40c which I run in my SC10 in Mod Corr. Battery had more punch than my Reedy 5000mah 35c. Not a single issue with the batteries losing any punch throughout the season. Given that I paid 50 bucks each for the 3800s new and 75 bucks for the 5000 new, I'm very happy. I've owned lipos of all makes, mah, and c rating. What battery were you running before that yielded you faster lap times? I do have to agree with Venom on not replacing them though since the packs technically are not defective. Better luck with your next battery choice.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing

SMC packs 3200 28C and it was better then this one .. it lost its punch and that is a sign of it goin to lose the rest of it soon .. its ok they want to replace i just wont buy no more .. the LHS sells them and when someone ask me about them i tell them there junk .. and i tell them to get a diff pack ..


----------



## KnR-Racing99

*I tried a couple Venom motors several years back and was extremely disappointed in the performance. Since that experience, I refuse to buy anything from them.*


----------



## smoothie

the only think I liked using from them was their fail safe units for the nitro cars.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing

maybe they well get hint if they read this .. and see there is some dislike of there stuff and step up .. but lol i doubt it ..


----------



## dano628

Venom batts. are lousy . Stay away


----------



## BSRBOY

I tried Venom a couple times - their packs are junk. I had 4 out of 4 packs that I had to throw out. They even sent 2 new packs to replace the 'bad' ones and the new ones were WORSE!


----------



## racin17

my experience with venom packs is the same bought one it was junk the next was junk no more venom junk for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## shutes

*lipo*

have been running venom lipo for about a year and it is great not a single problem


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing

wait till u have a issue with a new pack and they dont do nothing about it .. 

i coudl see if it was 6 months down the road but with in a month of buyin the battery they wouldnt back it up


----------



## RPM

4ThePinkRacing said:


> wait till u have a issue with a new pack and they dont do nothing about it ..
> 
> i coudl see if it was 6 months down the road but with in a month of buyin the battery they wouldnt back it up


*That is pretty bad to have a battery pack go bad that fast in a month!
*
I have just bought a new Venom 5600 60 C 2 cell and would have to say it's
*freaking AWESOME*!
I'm running 10.5 sprint car and it really rips!!!
Better then my Reedy and Thunder cells for sure.

Maybe I have received a great pack from Venom?

I'm hope I don't have a problem with this pack but after reading the posts
here on the form has a little worried.

I'll keep you guys inform if a problem comes up.
So far Venom Lipo 5600 60 C hard pack is really Awesome (fingers crossed)!:thumbsup:


----------



## WIGMAN

I have 2 venom 5000mah 20c with the exception of their "multi" plug being a piece of crap ( I had to cut the end off and put a deans plug on), they have been pretty good packs, I run 17.5 SC and keep up with and beat guys running 5600 65c packs from some high priced names. That being said I just bought a 40c 5000 mah pack and the positive lead (banana plug type) melted right out of the pack, same gearing as with the other packs. They say they are going to replace it but we will see, they should be getting it friday.


----------



## RPM

WIGMAN said:


> I have 2 venom 5000mah 20c with the exception of their "multi" plug being a piece of crap ( I had to cut the end off and put a deans plug on), they have been pretty good packs, *I run 17.5 SC and keep up with and beat guys running 5600 65c packs from some high priced names.* That being said I just bought a 40c 5000 mah pack and the positive lead (banana plug type) melted right out of the pack, same gearing as with the other packs. They say they are going to replace it but we will see, they should be getting it friday.


Wigman,

I find out the same thing with venom lipo packs.
Seems that there 5000mah packs run as good as there new 5600mah 65C packs.
I see no difference between the two except for runtime.


----------



## oldtimer

I also say stay away. I bought new venom 3800 35 c it just does not have any thing up frt and this pack is only 2 weeks old Also bought a new venom car bag the good one i thought last dec and i am ready to throw it out after the 3rd week the rt side zipper broke and now the whole bag is just falling apart .


----------



## eri3f0g

I leave venom alone.. Overall they have a bad reputation and for as hard as it is to make money these days I'm not chancing my hard earned with venom.


----------



## tmaxx4life

my buddy has a couple venom and after 10 races one is already puffing inside the case i do much better with my zippy lipos


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing

this was on there website and yet they didnt back there own words up at all .. false info more lies .. i have sent them an email just to let them know they didnt back up there own wattanty and hope they get the message to get right but ... but iam sure as we all know it will never happen 

Venom Lifetime Battery Replacement Plan
» Lifetime Warranty Information
Lifetime Warranty Information 

We are so sure about the quality of our batteries that we offer (and have for years) a Venom Lifetime Battery Replacement Plan on all of our rechargeable batteries. First year is a 100% unconditional replacement (we do however reserve the right to deny replacement to any serial abusers of our policy). Year 2 onward, any Venom battery can be exchange for a brand new battery of same size and type for 30% off the retail price for consumers or 50% off the retail price for dealers, no questions asked.


----------



## Slim Jim

.

I run Venom lipo packs exclusively.

I have never had a problem with one of there packs. I'm still racing a 4000mAh 25C 2s pack that is at least 3 years old.

*Works like a champ!*




.


----------



## nutz4rc

Bought a Venom 5000 MAH a month or so ago. Used it yesterday for the first time. Cell expanded on one end and split the case open. I am contacting them Monday, I hope they work with me.


----------



## Slim Jim

Wow, I'm surprised to hear this. Maybe I've just been lucky? I hope it's safe to say that you guys aren't cooking them? I charge a 5000 mAh pack at 5 amps, 4500 mAh pack at 4.5 amps, 4000 at 4 amps, so on...this is what the manufacturer recommends. Also ensuring that my ESC/motor combo doesn't exceed the max amp draw of the battery.

I guess it's possible they have quality control issues. Not sure, but I've never had an issue. Good luck.


----------



## nutz4rc

Thanks for the good wishes. I always charge at 1C and this was charged on a IMAX charger with all my other lipos. Ran once in a Slash. After I ran that heat and discovered the swelling I put it in protective case. Next heat I ran a Gens Ace (cheap batt) and qualified faster than I did with the Venom. I am certain there was something wrong with it.


----------



## venom media

Everyone has their own opinions and I can respect that. I am a racer and I will put our packs up against any battery out there. Why? Because they probably come from the same place. We randomly test batteries from every shipment, but it is not possible to test every pack. 

4ThePinkRacing -
You say your lap times dropped and we should replace your battery. That is very hard to do because there are so many variables in that. Things like: the track has less traction, track has more or less moisture, shocks need rebuilt, tires, motor getting soft, bad bearing, and about a million other things. We are talking about 2-5 tenths of a second here you cant honestly point that directly at the battery or any other single thing for that matter. I may have missed it, but you didn't mention what battery you came from. For example if you came from a 50C pack and bought our venom 20C pack and you were only 2-5 tenths of a sec off then that speaks pretty good for our packs in my opinion. I don't know if this is the case or not. 

Remember that if you are comparing batteries regardless of the manufacture the only way is to have packs with the same C rating and mah. the C rating affects the power and the mah can affect the weight. 

Venom welcomes a head to head match up with any battery out there with the same C rating and mah. We have done our own tests.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing

will folks there you have it .. if that is james from venom he himself says it .. as he states in his own post .. "That is very hard to do because there are so many variables in that" and yet there own website states ... 

We are so sure about the quality of our batteries that we offer (and have for years) a Venom Lifetime Battery Replacement Plan on all of our rechargeable batteries. First year is a 100% unconditional replacement (we do however reserve the right to deny replacement to any serial abusers of our policy). 


i have owned 2 venom packs in 3 or 4 years .. 1st pack was a 6cell nickle .. it had a dead cell after a few runs. i emailed and was sent a brand new pack with out ? to this .. 
now i get a lipo and i paid more then i should have but thats my fualt and as you see here .. 

even after a year he still had the email .. 


what is legitimate ?? your own site states you replace it .. but yet here iam .. 
year later .. 
the pack has no punch doesnt hold a candle to some other packs .. 
and yes chances are there probley only 4 or 6 makers of lipos in china .. 
and they all sell to the companys and relable as does walmart and mobile oil .. same oil i know i have hualed it .. scottys TP is made south west of philly under kimberly clark but relabled so big deal ..

a duck is a duck even with a bear suit on .. still a duck .. 

but does this explain why you didnt back up your own companys warranty ??

anyways at least after a year you seem it fitting now to back up your own words.. to late i state it here i wont by venom nothing .. 

just my own feeling.. some have good luck who knows how they use them or what other packs they run but if there happy good deal for them do they off road or short cors racing do they run dirt oval ?? ..my pack was in dirt oval and all same motors novak 17.5 SS and tekin rs pro ESC ... i for one and as you seen a few others are not happy with venom and thats that .. 

for any company out there if you state a warranty be ready to back it up .. if you cant then dont state things you wont backup .. 

as i have seen venom didnt back up warranty took a year .. after telling them about this post .. 

for me this is over with .. i asked for replacement under there own words in warranty and was more less refused .. done deal for me ill take the beating and move on .. if one person takes this to heart and doesnt buy venom then to me i have done what is needed .. 

have a nice day

o and as for puttin your packs up to any others out there.. my 3800 was compared to a 3200 28c from SMC with a lower C rating then the 3800 and SMC smoked your 35 c 3800 ... 

so yeah its compared to a lower C and lower MHA battry .. and if i rememebr there only 28 c ... have a nice day


----------



## venom media

4ThePinkRacing,
I am having trouble understanding how we didn't do exactly what our warranty says?

as you stated "We are so sure about the quality of our batteries that we offer (and have for years) a Venom Lifetime Battery Replacement Plan on all of our rechargeable batteries. First year is a 100% unconditional replacement (we do however reserve the right to deny replacement to any serial abusers of our policy). "

like i said, being 2-5 tenths of a second slower is way to hard to contribute to one single thing in my opinion, even in dirt oval. I think it is unrealistic to warranty a battery on these terms so i would consider this "abusing" our warranty. 

It may be possible that the extra weight of the 3800 could have thrown your setup off? the venom 3800 is 30ish grams heavier. 


Like ScottH (not a venom supporter) said "One thing you cannot expect a battery manufacturer to do is guarantee a lap time. If the battery has no physical defects, will charge and discharge as they say it will, to whatever capacity it is labeled. That is about as far as their product liability is going to go."

I am sorry that you feel the pack did not hold up to your expectations


----------



## RPM

*You get one or two guys have an issue with Venom lipos batteries and
they now suck? Whats with that??

I use Venom batteries with great success.
They preform very well.
Never had a problem or an issue.

There is no industry standard for actual true C rating for companies importing batteries. 
Companies can put any C rating on there labels.

The are a few battery companies out there that I wouldn't buy from but that's my opinion and I'm not going to name them on a form.*


----------



## ovalrunner302

Venom Lifetime Battery Replacement Plan
» Lifetime Warranty Information
Lifetime Warranty Information 

We are so sure about the quality of our batteries that we offer (and have for years) a Venom Lifetime Battery Replacement Plan on all of our rechargeable batteries. First year is a 100% unconditional replacement (we do however reserve the right to deny replacement to any serial abusers of our policy).

World English Dictionary 
unconditional 
— adj 
1. without conditions or limitations; total: unconditional surrender 

Dictionary.com
un·con·di·tion·al / [uhn-kuhn-dish-uh-nl] 
adjective 
1. not limited by conditions; absolute: an unconditional promise. 
2. Mathematics . absolute 


WORDS. people and companies live and die because of words.

Maybe its time to look at or reword warranty claims.


----------



## venom media

Very good point on the C-rating RPM. some companies are rating on the burst and some rate on the continuous. Venom rates on the continuous. 

ovalrunner302- you bring up a good point on the wording, maybe it needs to be looked at to make it more clear.


----------



## truggy4me

Ive had bad experiences with them to . Used a battery 1 time 14.8v 5000 for 1/8 truggy and went to use it again and it wouldnt charge. Sent it in and they told me that i let the battery get to low it had a bad cell and they couldnt do anything for me . I have there charger to and i did the storage feature but was still my fault. I sent it with reciept and original box you can tell this thing was brand new. All they would do is sell me a new one for the same price that my hobby shop did. Come to find out i got a smoking deal from my hobby shop because they are done with there batteries. Now you tell me. Sorry for long post but im done with venom.


----------



## Team RTS

ovalrunner302 said:


> First year is a 100% unconditional replacement *(we do however reserve the right to deny replacement to any serial abusers of our policy).*


Whats to reword if you cant read this, get new glasses. Ever since I have been into RC racing I have always used Venom packs, and will continue to do so, you will not see any other packs in any of my cars, I have never had a problem, and I use cheap batt chargers. Owning a business myself, I see no problem in the wording of this.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing

venom media said:


> 4ThePinkRacing,
> I am having trouble understanding how we didn't do exactly what our warranty says?
> 
> as you stated "We are so sure about the quality of our batteries that we offer (and have for years) a Venom Lifetime Battery Replacement Plan on all of our rechargeable batteries. First year is a 100% unconditional replacement (we do however reserve the right to deny replacement to any serial abusers of our policy). "
> 
> like i said, being 2-5 tenths of a second slower is way to hard to contribute to one single thing in my opinion, even in dirt oval. I think it is unrealistic to warranty a battery on these terms so i would consider this "abusing" our warranty.
> 
> It may be possible that the extra weight of the 3800 could have thrown your setup off? the venom 3800 is 30ish grams heavier.
> 
> 
> Like ScottH (not a venom supporter) said "One thing you cannot expect a battery manufacturer to do is guarantee a lap time. If the battery has no physical defects, will charge and discharge as they say it will, to whatever capacity it is labeled. That is about as far as their product liability is going to go."
> 
> I am sorry that you feel the pack did not hold up to your expectations


all i can say is this and venom media proved my point. making up things as to not back up the pack .. not only lap times but run times.. i meen what part is hard to understand here.. 

i porved my point they say one thing and DO NOT COVER WHAT THEY SAY ...... and there own words they proved my point

i sent emails i called and told to bad so sad ... for those who do use there packs and what do you run them in .. try a REAL PACK from ANY other company and you will 1... never come back and say a word or 2.... come back and admit the fact that vemon is worthless ... 

i ran this pack on a tekin ESC with a SS17.5 from novak .. 
40 seconds into run time the pack fell of... THAT SIMPLE droped like a stone .. 

i sent emails over a year ago and nothing.... anyways ... I WONT BUY ANOTHER VEMON PACK ... THEY DO NOT BACK UP THERE OWN WORDS ... 

what will you be 1 or 2 ????


----------



## hispeedguy

Wow, reading this thread and am surprised. I have limited experience w/ Venom, I only use 40c-5000 2S packs (2). I had an issue w/ a dead cell last winter, they replaced it without question. It took 8 weeks to get the replacement pack, but I got it just the same. Outside of that, never once had an issue. Packs work the same now as they did last winter. I run them in 1/10 Slider and 2WD short course (Novak 17/5/Havoc) and have plenty of pop and runtime. I also have a couple of CRC 65c-5200 lipos, much more pop, but of course they have higher C rating too. Sorry your experience has been negative w/ Venom, mine has been positive.


----------



## rayhoe1

lucky you!!! ive went through 8 speedos 3 batterys and 3 chargers!! there just a cheap company and its a crap shoot on getting your stuff fixed or not


----------



## RPM

hispeedguy said:


> Wow, reading this thread and am surprised. I have limited experience w/ Venom, I only use 40c-5000 2S packs (2). I had an issue w/ a dead cell last winter, they replaced it without question. It took 8 weeks to get the replacement pack, but I got it just the same. Outside of that, never once had an issue. Packs work the same now as they did last winter. I run them in 1/10 Slider and 2WD short course (Novak 17/5/Havoc) and have plenty of pop and runtime. I also have a couple of CRC 65c-5200 lipos, much more pop, but of course they have higher C rating too. *Sorry your experience has been negative w/ Venom, mine has been positive.*


Venom has been good to me also to Jesse Munn!


----------



## bojo

Thers so many good companys out there why would you buy a vernom battery. crc, smc, revtech, tp. Thy will stand buy there batteries if you have a problin with them.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## BSRBOY

If you PM me by the end of the day, I promise I'll send you $50: no questions asked (unless I don't feel like it)

How's that sound?

There's your Venom "unconditional" warranty. They use a word that sounds ideal, then back it up with the wiggle-words. If your pack puffs are you a serial abuser of their program? No. If you puff and return 3 consecutive packs are you? Yeah, probably.

Apparently they get their grasp of English from the same region they get their batteries...


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing

lol i almost pm'ed lol just to see if he woudl back his word up lol 

naaa its all good .. it was my 1st lipo with them and i had only had a nimh from them and they backed that up .. and that was 4 years ago ... before i went to lipos .. 

no worry i use the pack as a paper weight .. lol


----------



## ta_man

bojo said:


> Thers so many good companys out there why would you buy a vernom battery. crc, smc, revtech, tp. Thy will sand buy there batteries if you have a problin with them.
> Just my 2 cents


I suppose this is off-topic, but sadly, I would no longer include SMC in that list. Five of their original 28C (red plastic case) LiPos that I have are still fine and doing what they are supposed to. The six 40C batteries I bought since then are all bulged for no reason at all. SMCs were my first LiPos but I no longer buy SMC batteries.


----------



## BSRBOY

I don't feel like it. Sorry 4ThePink.

:tongue:


----------



## J Blaze

I have a 5000 50c. bought it for st sc and VTA.
I run a 25.5 in the vta and never gets above 108 deg
this will be my 2nd winter with it.
it swelled on me last winter in my vta.
didnt think it would be coverd so I didnt ask.I had no problems with it up until 
then.now I only use it for mains. but now that I think about it thats kinda dumb.
at my last out door race it died in the main. charged it again it took a charge.
it works still but I dont know when it will do it again.liked how well it worked would buy another one but DAM the price of a batt off that power is up their for any brand.
O and its still swelled.its a venom


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing

BSRBOY said:


> I don't feel like it. Sorry 4ThePink.
> 
> :tongue:


dang it thats it .. another one not backing up there word .... 

lol :tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## tmaxx4life

i just ordered 4 sky lipos 40c continuous 80c burst 4000ma 20 bucks a piece and shipping is free if u spend over 50 dollars at hobbypartz.com. i will let you know how they do


----------



## bojo

Like thy say you get what you pay for


----------



## RPM

bojo said:


> Like thy say you get what you pay for


Are you sure about that?

You do know that 95% lipos come from China.
Others from Hong Kong, Korea, and Japan.


----------



## fourdollarbill

High folks - long time lurker - just registered.
I like to read the forums and gain info but I felt a little compelled to chime in on this subject as I also have problems with Venom Lipo's. 
I have a lot (lot) of Venom lipo's and the latest group of three that I bought, two had wire disconnect problems because the battery inside of the hard pack was loose and sliding back and forth causing the tabs to flex and break within time. Venom told me no problem and warranted without hesitation. Of another group of them I had a 3s puff up. Same warranty, no problem. All that said I started looking into other brand batteries and here are a few things I discovered that lead me to keep buying Venom batteries.

1. Most all come from the same MFG with different labels. (I have many sources that made this claim - personally I could not prove it.)
2. Some others have no warranty.
3. Some others with warranty you may have to ship over seas.
4. After reading many forums on Lipo problems I found out that near every brand has a critical forum thread about their lipo's.

I think my satisfaction with Venom Lipo's also stems from my patients. To explain: I buy too many batteries anyway so I'm not in a hurry to get one replaced. I fully understand if you only have one or two batteries that you count on then the whole patients theory is tossed out the window.

My personal opinion: 

At my level of battery usage (basher and hack racer) there all the same in different packages and I will most likely always buy Venom batteries because they back their products fully to my interpretation of their warranty statement. 

At the OP's level of usage he needs a critical level of battery perfection that (I'm just speculating) maybe you can probably find in some high end purpose built packs. I think if you need 5 tenths of a second your in a serious hobby and that specific battery pack will not work. Here's my big BUT - BUT the warranty does say "unconditional" so they technically should swap it out.

Heres the logic though - Since most likely no battery MFG is claiming tenths of a second gain or loss (that I ever heard of) then replacing a battery for it would be considered unacceptable. 

These are just my views - please, no disrepect intended to anyone.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing

and the fact tho said to venom many times .. it drops off also .. with in a min of use its flat .. 
lets forget the time on the pack i stated .. it still drops flat .. that is a issue of mfg not me .. i didnt make the pack .. i have no control over how the pack is made .. 

so with that .. its ok .. i seen more say bad about venom then good .. and it proves they back up there words when they feel like it .. 

if i was to buy many packs as u do and return them and abuse there backing so be it ok great i understand .. 

i have had 2 venom packs one 6cell and a lipo .. they backed the 6cell up few years back no ?s asked .. now with the advant of lipo they place blame on they cant control how they r made .. bull ... its called standards .. and not one company has any standards .. 

send them the bucks and be gone my pretty ... there company moto .... 

o will like i said b4 one less venom user here ..


----------

